# Target practice!



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Not bad for an untested pawn shop 22LR with a scope that I just brought home. 10 shots at 40 yards, the target is 4"x5". The one bad shot is to the right of the bullseye that barely hit the card.
In all honesty, this is prolly the 5th-15th shots I've ever fired from an actual rifle, not including bb guns.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Not too bad. Remember your breathing. It looks like there are a few shots off due to breathing.

What I was taught in the military, breath out half way, squeeze the trigger, continue breathing out.

IMHO


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

with my limited firearms experience the only tip I have is to bring the gun, more so with pistols than with rifles, down into the target zone because of the 'kick'


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Tell us about the gun.
Model? Price? ect
10 shots might make it a Ruger 10/22.
Pictures are always nice.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

backlash said:


> Tell us about the gun.
> Model? Price? ect
> 10 shots might make it a Ruger 10/22.
> Pictures are always nice.


Yeah 10 shots does sound like a 10/22, I have 3 of those.

Trigger could be a factor too?


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

10 shots is just what I loaded into it for some practice, holds 15.
Its a Marlin #60 that I got for $116 (incl tax) at a pawn shop. My buddy who was supervising me also said the same thing about the breathing.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

The scope looks like it's slid very far back in the rings. And the rings look a bit high. That would affect cheek weld and grip. Which hampers stability and comfort.

Good on you for getting started. .22s are great for practice and general purpose.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Immolatus said:


> 10 shots is just what I loaded into it for some practice, holds 15.
> Its a Marlin #60 that I got for $116 (incl tax) at a pawn shop. My buddy who was supervising me also said the same thing about the breathing.


I own one of these.a sniper friend of mine [V.N vet]can light matches with it at 30'

Seriously,that weapon is capable of putting meat on the table if you're capable of pointing it where the bullet goes!

One itty bitty add on I'd suggest,a rail and a tactical light.you'll love it!

mine has two wood puttied holes in the side of the stock where I put two conduit clamps to hold my mag-lite back in the 80's.we have rails and tac lights now days,don't ugly up your fine gun if you can help it!:gaah:


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

I just picked up a Marlin 60 for my son's 13th birthday for $60 at a pawn shop, it was missing the front site. After getting it replaced he can hit a tuna can at 100 yards open sites about 8 out of 10. I really like the way the little rifle shoots, we are not looking forward to rabbit season in October.
Great rifle!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll be squirrel and rabbit huntin soon!
The only thing I'm gonna put on it is a strap, but a light sounds like a decent enough idea.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Went out yesterday shootin clays. Considering it was my 3rd-80th shots fired from a shotgun, I think I did pretty well. And my shoulder is pretty damned sore.
I did get to the point where I could hit three in a row.
And my girl said that my years of video gaming (playing FPS's) wouldnt translate into the real world. Pfft.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Only advice I'd offer is that IMHO...take off the scope for now and learn to shoot it with iron sights.. at the range your shooting you can do as well or better without the scope... burn thru a brick of ammo at 25 yds and by the time your done you'll know your rifle... Scopes are great...but if it should break you won't be lost with iron sights...

Ok one more thing.. do a lot of shooting offhand.. no rest and standing ..then when your shooting for meat find a rest if there is one..but you'll have the confidence to take your shot..without one

Good shooting*


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Immolatus said:


> Went out yesterday shootin clays. Considering it was my 3rd-80th shots fired from a shotgun, I think I did pretty well. And my shoulder is pretty damned sore.
> I did get to the point where I could hit three in a row.
> And my girl said that my years of video gaming (playing FPS's) wouldnt translate into the real world. Pfft.


There's a way to shoot full power shotgun loads without killing your shoulder.

Best explanation of the shotgun technique that I have seen... all from a master of the tac shotgun:


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

FN- link no ood.

HB= this was with my new shotgun, I will be shootin the 22 agin nextweek. Will definitely try it without a scope.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Immolatus said:


> FN- link no ood.
> 
> HB= this was with my new shotgun, I will be shootin the 22 agin nextweek. Will definitely try it without a scope.


Let's see if it works now.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree with HB about getting used to the iron sights in case your scope goes south one day. But put the scope back on, particularly if you are going squirrel hunting with it. I'd much rather put a head shot on a squirrel and save the meat.  I've gotten to the point I can barely see the sight post on mine, much less a squirrels head at 30-40 yards.  
BTW, FN/FORM was right about the scope being a little high and too far back.

Tim


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I will definitely try that shotgun stance/form.
Thanks!


----------

